# Colchester Hepworth Tracer on 15 x 50



## DRGW268 (Aug 13, 2017)

Just joined the Colchester club with a very nice 15 x 50.  It's all cleaned up, changed lubricants, and ready to run, but I have no literature on the Hepworth tracer.  The main hydraulic tank for the tracer specifies the same Shell Tellus oil as in the lathe headstock, however, there is also a small oil reservoir at the tracer head (see photo), but with no marking as to specific oil.  Is this hydraulic oil like the Tellus or is it lubricating oil like the Tonna?  Anyone have any instructions for the tracer?  Thanks for any insights or help.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 13, 2017)

That is a really nice lathe.  Good size, too.  I know nothing of that tracer attachment, sorry.

That is a high compliment on this forum...

Oh, and welcome to Hobby-Machinist!


----------



## DRGW268 (Aug 13, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> That is a really nice lathe.  Good size, too.  I know nothing of that tracer attachment, sorry.
> 
> That is a high compliment on this forum...
> 
> Oh, and welcome to Hobby-Machinist!


Thanks for the welcome, Bob.  Also, glad you provided the explanation on the comment.  From your photo it looks like you are from the Bay Area, as well!


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 13, 2017)

DRGW268 said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Bob.  Also, glad you provided the explanation on the comment.  From your photo it looks like you are from the Bay Area, as well!


Sacramento, not quite in the Bay Area, and hot summer temps to prove it.


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 14, 2017)

Nice lathe , I'd say its the same hydraulic oil as the other . We had the same lathe style back in vocational school only they had slanted ways .
Hi and welcome too


----------



## DRGW268 (Aug 14, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Nice lathe , I'd say its the same hydraulic oil as the other . We had the same lathe style back in vocational school only they had slanted ways .


I think you are correct.  Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Brain Coral (Nov 14, 2017)

Very nice looking lathe.... looks almost unused. This video might help you get started. Keith Fenner, (if you haven't already watched his videos), uses his tracing attachment quite a bit. I'm pretty sure that his is a Hepworth tracer as well.

Brian


----------



## DRGW268 (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain Coral said:


> Very nice looking lathe.... looks almost unused. This video might help you get started. Keith Fenner, (if you haven't already watched his videos), uses his tracing attachment quite a bit. I'm pretty sure that his is a Hepworth tracer as well.
> 
> Brian


Brian,   This was interesting to watch.  It is an older Hepworth and operates in a similar fashion to mine.  I'm still looking for the correct manual for mine, which has a yet-to-be understood dial on it that may(?) either control the "dynamic response" of the follower or some type of offset or somethings else?  I am also still not clear on the purpose of the small oil reservoir on the top of mine.  Neither of these features appear on the older styles or even on some newer styles that look like mine but must pre-date mine or are a less costly model?  I did locate the difficult to obtain Dickson (European style) quick change toolholder to go on the post on the Hepworth.  Thanks for sending the video link.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 11, 2019)

Just saw this post.
Your lathe is identical to my Clausing Colchester 15. My 15 is a 1970 vintage and came in the light green color.
I love it!
Did you figure out your tracing gadget?


----------

